# Research - interviews about consent for use of fertility data in research



## Claire_Carson (Sep 28, 2015)

*Have you had infertility treatment (such as IVF) in the UK in the last 5 years? * If so, you would have been asked if you would allow information about you and your treatment to be used for research. Researchers from the University of Oxford would like to interview you. We are interested in how and why people decide whether to allow their personal data to be used in fertility research.

If you have had infertility treatment at a clinic in the UK in the last 5 years and live in England, *please contact Dr Claire Carson on 01865 289755 or email [email protected] for more information *about the study.

www.npeu.ox.ac.uk/taking-part-study


----------

